# True Black



## Donde (Jul 17, 2020)

Analysis of the skin of these fish may lead to blacker camera and telescope linings.

How the blackest fish in the sea 'disappear'


----------



## Space Face (Jul 17, 2020)

Ha, BBC.  Not the most reliable of sources.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for the info =]


----------



## davholla (Jul 24, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Ha, BBC.  Not the most reliable of sources.


Good for things like this.  Some things they are a bit selective on.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 24, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, BBC.  Not the most reliable of sources.
> ...



Aye, very, very selective in certain things.   They ain't called the Biased Broadcasting Corporation for nothing


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Sep 10, 2020)

Actually, back in the 70's (I think), Fuji came out with their first 35mm SLR (film camera) ST-701.  There were three prominent advances in that camera.  There was a "silicon blue-cell" metering system which was faster responding than CDS cell systems.  There was a silver coated penta-prism which made the  view finder much brighter.  Lastly, they used black "flocking" inside the mirror-box to reduce light bouncing around and fogging the film.  All three advances worked.  The only one that any other cameras picked up on was the silicon "blue-cell" technology, and that was only used in a couple of cameras outside the Fuji range (I think one camera was a Chinon).  The black "flocking" was obviously superior to the matte black paint used by the other cameras.  You could see it clearly.  It looked seriously black where all the other cameras looked dark grey.  The ST-701 was a relatively inexpensive camera, but was similarly high quality to their X-T30 and X-T4 lines today, so the "black flocking" could not have been expensive.  Yet no other brands followed that lead.

I doubt if you will see this picked up in todays cameras.


----------



## rallison (Oct 20, 2021)

The core of the TrueBlack concept is the interconnection of all things, which is reflected in the starry sky and sky shared by mankind through all lands and times.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 20, 2021)

I think you need to stick to your cables mate.


----------



## Sjackson3289 (Jan 19, 2022)

I have read your post, it is very informative and helpful for me. I admire the valuable information you offer in your post.


----------

